# Popsicle Sticks



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

The reason for the user name Sicle Sticks. Just wanted to show a few of my projects but I can certainly see they don't compare to some of the artist here.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice work, John, very nice indeed! Lots of detail in those models - well done. I just asked in your intro thread if you had any photos but didn't realize you had posted this. Glad you did, though.

David


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Great work. Very impressive.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna hafta disagree with you, sicle stix. Those are really, really good! They rank right up there toward the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. This really keeps me sane. I can sit in my shop 8 to 10 hours a day and love every minute of it...


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice work! It looks like all the details are correct to scale, probably not easy to do. I’ll never look at a popsicle stick the same way again!


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice indeed. It must take a long time to do a project like yours. Seeing your work makes me want to make some trains and trucks. I also appreciate all the pictures you posted.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks again guys. hawkeye the truck took me just about 2 1/2 weeks at 8 to 10 hours a day. The locomotive only took 4 days, and a average of about a week on the others.


----------



## HDLowriderS (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow, these are some seriously fantastic projects. I know several Veterans that would love to see these. Mind if I show them?


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Ever see how popsicle sticks are made?


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Who knew? Really nice workmanship. Super attention to detail. Oh by the way "welcome".


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice work


And I save Popsicle sticks just to mix up epoxy and thought I was doing good LOL


----------



## awsum55 (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice job, I think these came out great. It looks like it's a lot more work the way you do it compared to the way I've seen it done. You have many more glue ups than the others I've seen.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Very nice work. 

In case anyone cares, I did some web searching and learned that popsicle sticks are mostly made from white birch.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

HDLowriderS said:


> Wow, these are some seriously fantastic projects. I know several Veterans that would love to see these. Mind if I show them?


I don't mind at all, that's awesome, I really appreciate that.:smile2:


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Interesting video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks again everybody, I glad you all enjoyed them. Plenty more to come....


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

WOW. So much better than my popsicle houses. Can't wait to see what else you made.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you Woodified, its on the workbench as we speak....


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

That is correct. Soft and easy to work with.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

1913 Model T Ford. This one I really enjoyed building. A lot of hours in this one...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

very very nice. great attention to detail, and great craftsmanship! you say you may not fit in here, I think you may be above most of us!!!


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks Tim but rest assured I've seen some great artist in here.....


----------



## Mtpisgah (Sep 15, 2018)

Those are great, I would love to see a video of how you make them and shape everything. Do you use a prepared plan for them or just study the vehicle you want to model and go to it knowing what them scaled dimensions need to be?


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

That's the beauty of the internet Mtpisgah, I usually just bring up pictures of what I am interested in and go from there. The very first thing I do is obviously glue up the sticks, the worst part I might add. The rest is bench top belt sander and Dremel. I bought a couple of drill press vises from Home Depot that really work great because it can be tough to keep them from bowing on me. Here is the pic of them..


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Just finished this one up today. 1931 Model A. Unfortunately I build the motor too small.


----------



## awsum55 (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice job, another beauty! I'm a car nut and this one really speaks to me.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you much awsum, I'm kind of disappointed in this one. I should have built the motor a bit bigger but sticks are cheap...


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok after being a bit disappointed with the last one I posted this one makes up for it. Lots of hours and again I loved every single second of it.
1905 Model B....


----------

